# Diaper Rash Help



## LockandKey

DD has a pretty stubborn diaper rash that just won't seem to go away. We cloth diaper. Her rashes have always gone away pretty quick whenever she would get them before, but this one just wants to stick around. I have Desitin and Grovia Magic stick, neither of which are working very well, actually her rash is spreading. I've also tried changing more often and we have unscented wipes. The rash doesn't seem to bother her, but I'm worried. Please help!


----------



## Kess

Silk liners
Chamomile tea either to soak liners in and dry or as a wipe solution with cotton wool
Nappy free time (this seems to make so much difference to my LO)
Burts Bees Diaper Ointment
Strip wash her nappies in case it's a build-up of powder bothering her


----------



## Rachel_C

In addition to trying the above, I'd also stop using disposable wipes. My LO reacts to any disposable ones other than Jackson Reece ones. Just use cotton wool or a flannel if you don't have cloth wipes, at least until the rash is gone. 

What nappies are you using? If they don't have a stay dry liner, I would try one. If they do, try going without as some babies are sensitive to synthetics. 

If the creams you've tried aren't working, I'd try another. You can use standard ones if you use a liner and rub them in well. CJ's BUTTer is safe for with cloth and is the only one that works well for my LO (she had horrible rash after her MMR and nothing else worked at all but CJ's cleared it up in 24 hours). Thirsties also do a cloth-safe cream I think. 

I'd definitely try a strip wash too, detergent build up can be a bugger for causing rash.


----------



## cheese lover

DD had a stubborn rash too and we used a mix of tea tree oil (5%) and coconut oil (95%). It took a while for it to be completely gone but I think that's because they weren't puuting it on as often during the day at school. They also were using CJ's for yeast not the above recipe. I figured that unlabeled tubs of strange compounds were probably frowned upon.


----------



## punk_pig

My LO never got rashes till recently. A strip wash didn't help and the doctor couldn't categorise it and just recommended barrier creams that would have ruined my nappies. Then she caught a virus and suddenly this niggling rash turned in to the biggest full on thrush rash ever!! The canesten stuff worked great AND no sign of the persistent mild rash either so I think it was low level thrush all along.


----------



## LockandKey

thanks ladies. I will try a strip wash and see if that helps. A friend of mine suggested vinegar in the wash, anyone have any experience with that? 

I have some wash clothes I could use as wipes for now


----------



## LockandKey

oh I forgot to mention that I have Bum Genius and Fuzzibunz


----------



## TigerLady

I second getting rid of the wet wipes. My DD is rather rash prone. I've actually gone to almost exclusive use of cotton flannel and water. 

Also, is it a yeasty rash? If it is try putting plain, probiotic yogurt on the rash at every diaper change for 7-10 days (even if it looks clear sooner). DD recently had a yeasty rash that I just couldn't budge with anything... until I used the probiotic yogurt. Cleared it up in a flash!


----------



## LockandKey

I'm not sure if it's yeasty, it just looks like a bunch of little red bumps on her lady parts, rump and inner thighs


----------



## TigerLady

That sounds like it might be yeast. The skin often (not always) is red or dark pink but the biggest indicator of yeast is little pimply bumps. This is a picture of one, they don't always look exactly like this but this is close...

https://assets.babycenter.com/ims/2010/05may/rashes_princ_se7281_yeast_diaper_rash_424x302.jpg


----------



## LockandKey

ok I will make a doctors appointment for her. Thank you for all the help


----------

